# Lookit what I found



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2017)

I knew I had some more m42 lenses around here.
A little worn, but she works just fine.
I had thought to use this when I switched to Fuji, but I just cant do manual focus on digital cameras...






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2017)

I think you should start pulling up the floorboards ... probably more stuff you forgot you had


----------



## davidharmier60 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'd say I want to buy it except I have no money for such and rolls and rolls of film that have never been processed.
Do have an m42 to FD adapter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2017)

Huh....a Chinon-branded 55mm f/1.4....might very well be a fun lens to use on a Canon d-slr or on a mirrorless camera. CANON EF-mount d-slr bodies adapt reasonably well to M42 lenses (as well as six other legacy 35mm SLR lens mount optics).

To those unaware of it, the NICE thing about the m42 lens mount is the (frequent) presence of an on-lens,manually-operable diaphragm stopdown switch or button that the user can press or push...this so-called A-M switch allows the lens aperture to be held wide-open at max aperture, then the button pressed, or slid, and the diaphragm will be stopped down to the "shooting aperture", like say f/11, which makes this type of lens easy to use on a d-slr, which does not apply auto-gain to a stopped-down lens, the way a mirrorless camera with an EVF does.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2017)

I love the Tair 135 I got from you. I'd take it off your hands if you're not going to use it. I pretty much manual focus all the time.


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2017)

Tomioka made all of Yashica's lenses and those of a number of other Japanese camera manufacturers (like your Chinon lens). They also made lenses for some of the pro Polaroid cameras. 

Their lenses are quite good.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2017)

so......
finally took a closer look at the lens, and it has a bit of fungus around the outside of the front element, and  what looks like a little on the rear, though not much. 
took a test shot with it and didn't really see anything out of the ordinary showing in the photo, so i guess its not a huge deal except to remind me how much I suck at manual focus. 

shot at f/1.4


----------

